# Need some advice/help..



## obenchain1 (Jun 21, 2011)

I've got a 29 gallon with a marineland 250 biowheel filter on it with a 100 watt heater my water stays around 79.6 to 80.4 i went to my LFS tonight and got 3 cories and 3 blue rams. i put them in the tank after i had let them sit in the bag in the water for 30 minutes then scooped some of my water into their bags for another 30 about every 5 minutes. well i put them in and the rams swam in place and wouldn't move the cories one just sits in the corner looking at the corner and the others seem to be alright they'll scurry around and ear algae off the bottom. but my concern is with the rams. I put conditioner, water renew, and some stress coat in the filter water to get it going. so why do you all think that my rams are just swimming in place really swift at the bottom? will they just get used to the tank?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

How long has the tank been set up?Did you cycle it first?Rams are not a very good choice for a freshly setup tank and neither are cories.


----------



## obenchain1 (Jun 21, 2011)

It's been set up for 3.5 weeks now? almost 4 i think? my water has already got cloudy and got clear again. and i took my water to my LFS and he said it was okay to put fish in now.


----------



## briane (Jul 9, 2011)

sounds like it is still cycling go slow its the only way


----------



## obenchain1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Okay guys, I figured something out. So i called the LFS and he said that alot of the blue rams he got had died too (which 2 out of the 3 of mine have, but the second is doing great! AMAZING color) anyways, i took the one back and the other died last night at about 3 so i couldn't take him back then. but when i went back i wanted some tiger barbs. so i bought one and he said i could have 5? so needless to say now i have 6 tigers and they are doing great and they look really good when they school along my back wall. but i have one question, could i add some snails? or would the tigers try to eat them and end up killing them? 

Thanks Guys, 
Corey


----------



## sondre (Jun 1, 2011)

I am new to this hobby,but i think you are adding too many too quickly .

I was told to add fish slowly in a new tank .


----------



## obenchain1 (Jun 21, 2011)

I know): my aunt told me this after I had put the fish in there. She told me just to do a 25% water change and vacume the gravel really well to get the bio load off some untill the filter could catch up. Does that sound right?


----------



## sondre (Jun 1, 2011)

I am not sure about the gravel vacum , i think there is a lot of good bacteria living in gravel which you dont want to get rid off .

But like i said in my previous posts,i am new to this hobby,so i am still learning , hope someone with more experience will give you good advice.


----------



## obenchain1 (Jun 21, 2011)

I do too! Thanks you're help though


----------



## obenchain1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Okay guys and girls, i've got my tank going pretty good now. Some of the tiger barbs passed on, so now i've got 3 tiger barbs 1 cherry barb 2 bleeding heart tetras and 2 cory cats, i'm thinking of moving the cherry and the tetras to a 10 gallon that i have. but i want a pleco for my 29 i know i cant get a regular one. but what about a Bushy Nose Pleco or a Rubber Lip Pleco? I think that's what theyre called. they say they only get to be around 5 or 6" what do you all think?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I think you need to wait to add anymore fish to the tank, Your adding to much at one time for a newly cycled tank. You should be adding only a couple of fish a week. That is why you keep loosing fish. Give it a couple of weeks and you can add either a bn or rubber lip.

Also get your own test kit. Liquid is best. It will help you to determine when you need to do a water change. I also bet the tank is still showing ammonia and nitrites. It doesn't matter if the lfs said the water is fine. They are just in the business of making money. 
A good lfs wouldn't have sold you so many fish at once.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Doesn't sound like this tank was cycled. At least through the nitrogen cycle anyway. Get the test kit and act when you need to (water changes), and you'll be fine.


----------

